
Wheel Electronic - scoopdewoop
http://www.doepfer.de/we.htm
======
stallmanite
What a great time to be alive for music electronics hobbyists! When people say
immortality would get boring I just think of all the things I could add MIDI
to for centuries.

~~~
monkeynotes
I got bitten by the synth bug a year ago. I just soldered a 10 port midi
splitter from Tindie. Like you I can't imagine ever getting bored with music
gear. It's the best hobby I can imagine for someone who likes electronic
music, math, software, electronics, and blinking lights.

------
meatsock
this is a simple board for generating midi messages from a potentiometer, in
order to implement physical user interfaces. theyve got boards for buttons or
note input as well. to convert in the other direction, try-a paia:
[https://www.paia.com/midi2cv.asp](https://www.paia.com/midi2cv.asp)

~~~
scarecrowbob
I'm glad paia is still around.

Just before I was born, my father built and entire 4700j... that was neat to
be around when I was little. Eventually I sold it to a collector who had more
time and money to refurb it... keeping old hand built synths like that alive
is a labor of love.

But I still have a collection of euroack stuff that I've put together. It's a
neat hobby even if I make a lot more music with plugins in Logic.

~~~
type0
Modular seems to be a craft of sorts, even if most people don't use it for
life performances it still awesome to create unimaginable patches. Oh Lord
please forgive us for our synths. Amen

